
Ask HN: What do you do for healthcare checkups? - doctossaway
Hi HN -<p>I had a small health scare recently despite generally taking great care of myself.<p>Through the experience I realized I haven&#x27;t had a primary doctor in years.<p>I am not even sure what I should be doing on that front to ensure I&#x27;m getting the proper annual checkups, screenings, and so forth.<p>What does HN do to leverage primary care doctors or other annual screenings to ensure you are on track?
======
gshdg
1) get a primary care doctor

2) see your primary care doctor for an annual physical

3) while you’re there for the physical, ask the primary care doctor what other
checkups and screenings you should be doing this year and on a regular basis.

